# what do you do for a living?



## greeneman5

just wondering what kind of person ice fishing attracts

I'm a project manager for an environmental company.


----------



## mmw52880

Union Bricklayer


----------



## E Man

ice fish


----------



## jpollman

I'm a self employed builder.

I don't build homes but I do repair, remodeling, decks, flooring, handyman type stuff too . Being self employed can be good AND bad. But it makes the schedule flexible.


----------



## MGV

Tool Designer


----------



## JRock

Software Developer.


----------



## Steven Arend

Machine Design Engineer for a living. Living for Ice fishing.


----------



## doogster

Mortgage Originator


----------



## ozzgood2001

subcontracted door and window installer for the big orange monster


----------



## jigworm

Just finished HVAC school and looking for work. Midlife career change. Less money, but more stability (hopefully!).


----------



## FreeTime

I sell air! Actually commerial advertising for four radio stations, its air!


----------



## dongiese

Computer Analyst/Computer Network Administrator

Family Business 3&4 Season Sunrooms. (Northern Enclosures) in Dexter.
Have been doing carpentry since I was 10 yrs old.


----------



## Melon

Network Admin.

I must admit, kbkrause turned me on to ice fishing a few years back. I've been "hooked" ever since.


----------



## johnny white

secret agent


----------



## live2fishdjs

Vice President of a Mortgage Company. 

Stilwater Funding Group

www.stilwaterfunding.com


----------



## patcheroo

Build cars for GM in Lansing.....Patch


----------



## bgoodenow

Meat Broker - I sell products to grocery store meat departments.


----------



## Mule Skinner

Work for the State for almost 7 years in Corrections / Forensic Security. Currently at Huron Valley Center in Ypsilanti (Max Security Mental Health Fac.)Also worked at Camp Cassidy Lake Boot Camp near Chelsea and the Center for Forensic Psychiatry near Ypsi.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

Jack Of All Trades, Master Of None! But Looking


----------



## Thunderhead

Whitetail, Turkey Guide. Pro-Staff / Field Rep. for Rod Benson Game Calls.


----------



## magnumhntr

Fork Lift driver for a pharmaceutical company.

Also gonna start working on my computer science degree this summer...


----------



## Capt. Lucky

I'm retired its a dirty job but some one has to do it


----------



## jacondie

Electrical Engineer - Design power distribution, lighting, instrumentation, and control systems for water and wastewater treatment facilities.


----------



## ZobZob

Purchasing at a large automotive supplier. I buy electrical/electronics components. 

Zob


----------



## Frantz

Information Technology Director for a Public School System K-12


----------



## Tat2sob

Product Coordinator-Yazaki North America.... which pretty much means I manage the inventory of the Wiring Revision dept.


----------



## sideshow

I sell fishing stuff!!!!!!!!! And take all you sorrry s%bs money from you hahahahahaaaaaaaaa... and get great deals on my stuff.. ahhh.. in the summer I live in Alaska guiding for big old bows.

Sideshow


----------



## jstfish48162

Commercial and Residential Overhead Door Installer and Service Tech - 12 years+ 

it's an "up and down" kinda job, but someone has to fix 'em.

presently working in the Ann Arbor area. Need one fixed, or some tech help, just send me a PM.


----------



## chad 1

Asphalt! The hot stuff!!! Layed off in the winter so it don't figure why I love Icefishing 

chad1


----------



## Ice ice baby

roofing, siding, (subcontractor) and fishing!!!


----------



## Guest

I am a tech at Ford. I do durability testing on prototype cars and trucks.


----------



## B. Stringer

I manage the maintenance department of a prototye vehicle engineering and development company in Auburn Hills.


----------



## Houghton laker

Water Dept. Foreman......Also own my own Masonary Business...rebuilding porches, steps, tuckpointing...all brick repairs.


----------



## jfink

Soon to be packaging engineer. Hopefully.


----------



## YPSIFLY

I'm the Chef in a small mediterranean restaurant.


----------



## Sixshooter

I program building automation systems...With a major emphasis on temperature controls.


----------



## roger23

UNION Millwright, Retired UNION Nuclear Power Plant Certified Welder.


----------



## double trouble

electrician/ property manager/future politician, running for commerce twp. superviser


----------



## garyrodbender

I`m a real estate developer/salesman.My wife`s the owner/ broker,and we have a power-washing buisness. In the winter months I also have a snow plowing route. Very flexibale for my fishing JONES lol. FLAGS UP


----------



## carp_assasin

Product test technician in vehicle interior/exterior, and chasis.


----------



## Joeker51

Plant Manager - Coating automotive parts.


----------



## cdm911

Police Officer


----------



## salmonslammer

Rigger......for a few more years anyway.


----------



## DetroitIron

Mechanical Engineer


----------



## tangleknot

I am a volunteer at a non-profit food catering and laundry service facility. (AKA, a stay at home mom.  )

Also, a part time stained glass enthusiast.


----------



## stelmon

Lately all I have been doing if fishing with no work involved.

Oh ya, I go back to college this weekend


----------



## bigsid

Currently unemployed shipping/receiving guy. But I had an awesome interview yesterday so wish me luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sid


----------



## PITBULL

Service Dispatcher for a dealership, Fisherman/Hunter on weekends and parttime BEER TESTER.

Sid good luck,


----------



## timj

Engineering supervisor


----------



## Jigster

My co-workers would say "not much!" but I'm listed
as a Systems Software Engineer\ rouser of rabble

Jigster


----------



## Ralph Smith

UNION RAILROAD WORKER (Freight Conductor) riding those trains and switchin those tracks. Going to grow up and be an Engineer one day. The original of all engineers....RAILROAD!!!


----------



## Joe_G

Automotive body designer, using the Unigraphics computer system.
I design body parts for GM, and Gone Fishing breaks them......


----------



## Happy Jack

Retired after 30 long years with GM


----------



## BAMBAM

Pharmacy Professor for the Maize and Blue
Unfortunately, I have not found a lot of other faculty who like to hunt and fish as much as I do...


----------



## bully06

Contract employee for GM, I write the service manual repair procedures for numerous GM vehicles.


----------



## riverboy

Thermoform tooling designer


----------



## bignoccursg

Service Director at a car dealership by day.

I take orders from my wife by night. But only when the wings are not on TV.


----------



## ultradennis

IT field. Specifically, I manage the servers that support DNS (Domain Name Service) for the company I work for and all their customers.

-Dennis


----------



## rgillett

Manager for an injection molding/screen printing facility in the automotive industry.


----------



## BeaverPilot

pilot , subcontractor/feeder for fed-ex. grandrapids to pellston.


----------



## fish patroll

unemployed right now but start taxidermy school in april , hope to become a succesful taxidermist. also got my coast guard masters license last year and would like to start running some salmon charters.


----------



## n.pike

Finance/Sales at the Chevy dealer in Grayling (convenient for trout fishing)


----------



## lead bouncer

UAW/FORD QC Inspector for customer/dealer related service parts concerns. 
15 years in, 15 years to go.


----------



## Big Al

CAM Programmer for a sheet metal fab shop in GR.


----------



## SteelEd

Off-Highway Quality Engineer for Detroit Diesel.

Work with the big engines 600-2000 horsepower.


----------



## SpartanAngler

Student at MSU


----------



## Garret

I'm an Account Developer (North American Sales) for a company that manufactures a material used to control magnetic fields in induction heat treating applications. Hardening of metals, Aluminum brazing, cap sealing...ect


----------



## mihunter

Insurance agent for AAA Michigan / Coached high school wrestling for 13 years.


----------



## pikeslime

Well said Gary.

I do Research and sales for an automotive consulting company. But i would do anything to make a good living doing something related to fishing...I'm still looking.

Does anyone feel like starting the pro-Union vs. Anti-Union argument? - Just kidding!


----------



## Roober

UAW sheet metal technition, aka tin knocker, at Detroit Diesel. Also, partial owner of Labatt Brewery... haven't gotten my first check yet 

Steve


----------



## goggleye57

I'm a high school chemistry-biology-environmental science-physical science-earth/space science-Driver education teacher.
Got get away for some peace and quiet on the ice.

Thoreau wrote about ice fishing- "Heaven is not just over our heads but also under our feet."


----------



## Fish Whisperer

UofM Cardiovascular Physiologist


----------



## woodsman rick

Manage the Telecommunication Department of Community College, 26 yrs 9 mths 16 days in, 3yrs 2mths 15 days to go (but who's counting)   

Rick


----------



## BilgeRat

Oracle/Cobol/IDMS programmer


----------



## bobleetd

Spring, summer and fall I get paid to fish with nets and electricity. But during hard water months I get to really fish the way I like best - w/hook, line and tine!


----------



## Kevin

Non-union coal-shoveler on a major rail-line


----------



## GREG B

wire edm


----------



## rfwood

Millwright ----- 28 years


----------



## catch&release

I'm an attorney representing injured people against insurance companies which are very good at collecting premiums but not always so good at paying claims. Our firm is profiled at www.bleakleylaw.com


----------



## Cooley

Group leader for test driver's & also test driver.Out here @ the
GM Proving Grounds.Contract for eleven years,lookin to get out
of here to find direct position @ another company.Anyway we 
have our own private lake here at the proving grounds loaded
with PIKE,and heated shanty's. Great place to work if your a
direct GM employe.


----------



## PrtyMolusk

Howdy-

As of this moment, I am officially looking for a job..... Boss just told us that 40 hours looks to be permanent; this after 4 years of 60+ to 70+ hours.

It's a bummer, but I just can't live on a 40 hour check....


----------



## Dead Bird

the big dummy.... at least that it is what most of the designers, and engineers that have to work me would say..LOL... lead engr at GM for Exterior products... no it is not my fault you hit a snow bank and your fasica is hanging on the ground...


----------



## Bdwauk

Grocery Disbursment Engineer For Gordon food Service

AKA: Delevery driverhttp://stores.ebay.com/brettsplaceonthebay


----------



## BIG TIM

*CORRECTIONS OFFICER*


----------



## lawnguy

own and operate landscaping co. Tony's lawn and landscape loctaed in Wetsland. What a great post to get a free plug!!!!


----------



## shadow7663

:lol: AMISH ELECTRICIAN :lol:


----------



## Kevin

Yeah

Luddite IT guy


----------



## ChapstickCharlie

Has anyone taken a close look at just who is an ice fisherman? There isn't a stereotype that hasn't been broken about us looneys. Maybe THAT is the essence of an icefisherperson. And oh yeah, put me down for freelance gynecologist. It's a tough job, but someone's gotta do it.


----------



## buddhabelly

Unemployed automotive designer


----------



## greenglass

bearing salesman


----------



## Jacob Huffman

Im an Aquatics engineer..errr fish tank builder.Dad is a retired fireman.


----------



## bully06

Service engineer contract employee for GM.


----------



## jimhx720

Wind tunnel testing, build 1/12 scale model of power plants out of clear acrylic and test wind velocity/heat transfer.


----------



## MSUICEMAN

dang jim, thats an interesting job right there... right up my alley, i'm a mech engineer by nature in data acquisition and heat transfer. but i'm employed by the fed gov't as a quality assurance specialist. unfortunately this has me stuck in TX til may, so i'm gonna miss the ice.

steve


----------



## Ed Michrina

bummer MSUiceman no ice fishing for you . You better look for that www.texas-sportsman.com. you'll be able to go dawg huntn, drrrr huntn. and you will be able to tell us how you spilled your GIQ in your pick-up, when you hit that bump and your rifle flew off your window rack, struck you in the head and pushed your 10gallon hat over your eyes. 

You'll be missed this ice season.


----------



## DaveW731

Ed Michrina said:


> bummer MSUiceman no ice fishing for you . You'll be missed this ice season.


MSUiceman:
I would SERIOUSLY consider a job change, if I were in your situation  .....
As another choice, I happen to be a professional counselor who specializes in helping people cope with traumatic events and unexpected losses, and your situation certainly qualifies.....Give me a PM, if interested. For a fellow ice fisherman and MSU grad, I won't even charge you :lol: :lol:


----------



## MUSHY1

Sales Engineer, HVAC market, and Part time Lure Salesman....


----------



## eyecatcher1

I'm a Quality Assurance Professional at the same company that sponsors Mark Martin. I assure you that stuff is quality.

Hey MSUICEdude, I'll be sure to try and pick up your slack on the ice this year.

Eyecatcher


----------



## Ed Michrina

MSU you might try sitting in a walk-in freezer for 15 min. a day once a week to ease the withdrawl


----------



## mwp

Landscape designer for a company in Macomb county for over 20 years.Winter time hours are cut in half.I've drilled holes in ice all over Michigan,plenty of time for Lake St.Clair ice fiching.Anyone ever wants to go give me a shout always looking for people to go.


----------



## Quiz

I'm a computer technician for a local school district...


----------



## CHUCK n BUCK

I pump poop out of Rent-a-Johns, for a rental store called Rent-Rite, and also I'm a full time college student at CMU.


----------



## lurepaintr94

full time fishing lure paintr, part time housepaintr


----------



## Radar420

I install landscape lighting and am a college student at UM


----------



## Gillgitter

CHUCK n BUCK said:


> I pump poop out of Rent-a-Johns


 With a job like that ya may want to change your name to UPCHUCK n Buck :yikes:


----------



## SuperHunter18

Assistant Media Planner for HUMMER


----------



## strat69

Headhunter!:yikes:


----------



## Jumpshootin'

Union electrician. I hardly ever have any work in January or February, so I sit in my big cozy shanty on Torch Lake and catch the whitefish & burbot.


----------



## "BITE ME"

I'm a Recruiter-my own company. I place Engineers,Purchasing,Design,Proj.
Managers,also we work in the Information Systems area.
LA Associates Inc.
Lansing,MI.


----------



## stampman

From march 1st till sept. 30 I own a small dairy queen store. The rest of the time I am fish population controll management.( I fish ) :lol:


----------



## PITBULL

PITBULL said:


> Service Dispatcher for a dealership, Fisherman/Hunter on weekends and parttime BEER TESTER.
> 
> Sid good luck,


   
Still the same,


----------



## gonfishnou812

When the wind is pounding I am a Journeyman Toolmaker.


----------



## Inseine

I am a Union Ironworker. I'm a foreman for American Erectors. I put up structural iron for buildings. 4 years to go, then I become a full time fisherman.


----------



## dugfish

april through september, dirt digger,, October through March fish & wildlife population control specialist

doug


----------



## ozzgood2001

*door and window installer for the big orange monster......HOME DEPOT *


----------



## Capnhook

OK, here's what you've been looking for, I'm a thirty year veteran gaurd at a max security prison/nut house. You don't have to be nuts to work there ,or ice fish, but it helps. Capnhook


----------



## Springer4Ever

IT Deskside support for Ford Motor Company.....Dearborn Buildings


----------



## FishinJoe

Ahh I see I have some competition, window installer for Wallside.


----------



## Duckman1

I have a small remodeling company, working on bath and kithens mostly. Not too much lined up for early winter should be able to get out on some first ice.


----------



## Walligator

Worked in juvenile corrections for years......Last 2 years though, I've worked w/ my husband in his shop--auto repair......I love auto repair people compared to corrections people!!!! I'm so grateful for the switch!!! Self-employment is wonderful at times.

Walligator


----------



## dugfish

just a poor ole dirt digger


----------



## Fordfreak

Auto plant security and asset protection.


At least until they out-source us this summer!!!

   

Fordfreak


----------



## WANNABEFISHIN

I use to be a local truck driver now back on the road for a little bit.I think Ed pulled me over a few months back and let me go with a warning thks ED .


----------



## wally-eye

Hey Capnhook. Got drafted, went to Nam, spent 14 months there and then went to the loony bin. I also worked my entire life in state corrections. Started at Jacktown in Feb. 1972 and retired in May 1999. Worked all over the state. Went to Dunes, then Brooks, then Oaks and then back to Brooks where I retired. It was a good run while it lasted. I even have "some" of my sanity left after all those years in the trenches. 

Fishing is my salvation. Been at it since I was 5 years old and haven't stopped yet.....

Thinking of taking my boat down to the paint shop and having its name placed on it "DETENTION". Think that would be appropriate?

Well as I write this my wife is packing and we are leaving for Ft. Myers Florida in 20 minutes. Everyone have fun and I'll be back on 4/24 to start my soft water fishing all over for the year.

FISH ON


----------



## jig head

asphalt paving; road grader operater that leaves me lots of time to ice fish.


----------



## twohats

Well,I was a Toolmaker for 18 years.Company was sold,I lost my job.Did unemployment for awhile,Couldnt find anything good,went to waste management for awhile :yikes: :yikes: ,now I am at a school in detroit working maintenence.Who knows were I will be next.It would be nice to be at one of the auto companys .Better yet anywere but here.Anyone have any leads on good jobs.


----------



## mikenyo

I work for Alltel maintaining a fiber optic ring around the southern half of the LP.


----------



## redneckdan

Starving college student Fall-Spring. Waterfront Life Guard during the summer.


----------



## live2bowhunt

Recreation Coordinator


----------



## PWood

Advertising Account/Project Manager


----------



## jrboatin

I work at a assembly plant in Milan off U-23. Work the midnight shift. Only good that is for is I get off at 8 AM and more often then not I GO FISHING on the boat. Those were the days, last summer on the boat. Soon I will do it again. Boats almost ready.


----------



## toto

automotive sales professional (car salesman). 21 years worth. Presently sell Audi, Toyota, Volve, VW, and Nissan in Traverse City. I suppose all you GM, Ford, and Chrysler guys hate me now.


----------



## Burksee

toto said:


> automotive sales professional (car salesman). 21 years worth. Presently sell Audi, Toyota, Volvo, VW, and Nissan in Traverse City. I suppose all you GM, Ford, and Chrysler guys hate me now.


Nah, Being your in a "yuppie" town like TC you gotta make a living catering to there needs! :lol:


----------



## BIG DAVE

journeymen electrican. if you need me i can come over and check your shorts!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## fish patroll

fishing charter capt. and taxidermist


----------



## toto

Thanks Burksee, you are right, but I work in TC but live in Beulah, so I can escape all the madness.


----------



## FlyBoy

ironworker local 25


----------



## sisyphus

Power company Comercial Industrial Gas Serviceman


----------



## falcon captain

Charter pilot, captain on a Falcon 20 :lol:


----------



## lkmifisherman

I am an automotive technician at a GM dealership....

Hey bully06 where in he!! is the other half of the wiring diagram for the domelights on a '94 Cutlass Supreme????

lkmifisherman


----------



## 2tundras

I'm a burbot (ya know, a lawyer) for an Indian tribe, 1/2 time on casino work, other 1/2 is treaty rights related.

Keep the wise cracks to a minimum please


----------



## Brownsdown

Mooch of people and pick up pop bottles ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Manage a trucking company,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tommy-n

I"m a pantie collector, I collect womans underwear.


----------



## Magnet

tommy-n said:


> I"m a pantie collector, I collect womans underwear.


Been to any good swap meets lately? :lol: :cheeky-sm


----------



## Big Daddy Benelli

PORN STAR!!!:lol: :lol: :lol: Nah, I am a Tier 1 Supplier as a Design/Eng on steering wheels for GM..


----------



## teamyamaharaceing

I work at Aco Hardware and go to school


----------



## FIJI

C.B.P.M.E.

( Canine Behavior Pattern Modification Engineer ) !! :yikes: 


I train dogs to lead blind people. :evil:


----------



## duckman#1

I own a vending company. Pop, snacks,coffee, etc. in West Mich.
Looking for a new vending co.? Have us take over your vending at your work place and we will donate a percentage of gross sales every month to this web site!!


----------



## Kevlar

Machine Maintenance at an automotive supplier.......

About every chrome emblem on a car probably came from us....:evil:


----------



## yoopernut

I'm a floorcovering installer but I prefer to hunt and fish :lol: :lol: Old carpet layers never die they just lay down on the rug...............


----------



## TIMBERFLY

I do what I can to keep my job.. Work for the big "silicone company in the Try Counties. 2nd year apprentice electrician.

We don't make the breasts 
We just made them better...


----------



## BIG DAVE

i think my wife owes you some money. :lol: :lol:


----------



## jigmeister

Self-Employed Securities Trader, but looking to sell mortgages again.


----------



## Frozenfish

IT - Law Firm


----------



## kralcnod

Restaurant manager


----------



## Woody80

Quit my job last October as a master production scheduler of an automotive stamping plant, to be a stay-at-home dad to 3 boys (5,4, and 1 yr old) The wife works full time, but 3 days at the office and 2 at home, so I am lucky.


----------



## stream wader

stay at home dad. teaching daughter about hunting and fishing,plus respect for nature


----------



## gbriii

I am a store manager for a retail store. What kind of results are you getting from this. Who is the biggest fanatics for the ice?


----------



## marklisten

Registered nurse!


----------



## 30pointbuck

Process Engineer for tier2 automotive injection molder


----------



## huxIIIhammer

Nourishment Engineer at McDonalds, wanna supersize that? I am in direct control of 2 fryers, with a commitment to heat control. You can ask but I wont "Hold the pickle":tdo12:


----------



## thedude

full time consultant - as a software developer/analyst.


----------



## eyesforever

Bucktail Butch said:


> Retired and it's not as good as you might think. No weekends or holidays off, nobody to call in sick to, long hours-no OT, etc., but I work hard at it!!!


annnnnd no lunch/coffee breaks, paid holidays/vacations,start or quit times,etc. Yeh, it is "tough".:lol: But we did "pay our dues". Retired Teamster-construction


----------



## DTSTrout

Retired IT person from the school system at 47, but made a mistake and went back into it after being bored! What a mistake. Now trying to rectify that.....


----------



## gbbad

Journeyman lineman, local 111, beer tester and super hero.


----------



## 223369

Financial Planning Specialist /Investment Management Specialist/ Financial Advisor. I'm not a stock jocking or anything. I specialize in retirement plans 401(k) & 403(b) and Individual Money Managers.


----------



## unclecbass

Attorney. Do the crime and not want to do the time? Loose the wife without your entire life? Thats where I come in.


----------



## nosleeptillbrooklyn

dealership mechanic. Lincoln, Mercury, and Volvo. 12 years.


----------



## riverrat1

Nothing, retired Ironworker


----------



## bucknduck

Accountant with a software company. I get the fun job of traveling the country training other accountants how to use the software. Been to just about every state except Alaska and Maine. Normally stuck behind a desk working long hours from Jan 2-April 15. Almost forgot, heading to New Mexico to teach a class next week.  Summer and Fall are usually the slowest times of year, unfortunatly not much time for ice fishing.


----------



## hootbob

I own a Employment Business-we place IT,Engineering,Purchasing,Manufacturing Management. But my Boss lets me go fishing a couple days and back in to work by noon or close depending on how they are biteing:lol:


----------



## FlyBoy

local #25 Ironworker


----------



## GoneFishin

Capacity Assurance Coordinator :lol: :lol: big name for a Maintenance Planner at a GM Plant. Was a Machine Repair guy for many years before that.

Lookin' to retire soon (42 yrs there), right now my job is callin' MARVIN every two weeks.


----------



## EXITPUPIL

I'm an optometrist and I own my own practice (So I work Alot and get very stressed). I love what I do! ....most of the time. Its hard to get time off though, so any time I can go out is very important.


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Owner of an Automatic Transmission Rebuilding Shop in central Michigan.

Sadly to say I am a working boss and can lead to long hours.

Larry


----------



## Slick fishing

Inspector for Diamler Chrysler corp..


----------



## perch-a-holic

Sales rep.


----------



## SNAPPY

CNC machinist, repairman, programmer, operator, also a supervisor (babysitter) and fork lift operator.


----------



## eddiejohn4

Trauma angiographer.emergency room Henry Ford


----------



## jimdaye

I'm an Incident Manager for a large IT company...this will be my 30th yeAr with the company..my how time fly's :help: ..The good part is I work 3 12hr shifts(Thurs,Fri,Sat) one week and 4 12hr shifts (Wed,Thur,Fri,Sat) the next, 06:00 to 18:00 so there's lots of free time to fish and play with my kids...


----------



## Guest

Computer mapper for the City of Madison Heights.


----------



## CHUCK n BUCK

I pump porta johns for a livin!!! Its a ****** job but someone has to do it. Its part time while Im in college at CMU!!


----------



## reddog719

Drive a concrete truck for the last 7 years. Before that was a certified heavy truck mechanic for 20 years


----------



## StumpJumper

I'm an inside sales rep and my wife and I own a pizza shop and we rent out an apartment.


Unfortunately I just found out my job is going to require me to fly to places like Las Vegas, but I don't know if I am going to be able to stomache getting on a jet, especially when they don't offer parachutes!  

Man I really liked that job....


----------



## iceman8

i work for the state in the d.o.c. also. i am a building trades supervisor. currently in st. louis, did first six years in jackson.


----------



## GullLkRltr

I'm a Realtor---been doing it the past 15 years When I first got into it I thought Great - I can make my own hours---Wrong, I soon learned I had to make all my appointments on my client's/customer's hours. 

I also work as a Foreman Caretaker for a privately owned land conservancy where I can make my own hours between R.E. appts. and fishing/hunting 

The nice thing about Real Estate sales is that it's our slow period during the winter months which gives me a lot of time to ice fish


----------



## d-waterboy

a person who likes to be out doors dewatering


----------



## 33781

U.S. Navy until March 31st then will be retired after 20 years of service. After that who knows, probably Meijers or something like that, nothing too stressful that is for sure.


----------



## tightline194

I work in sales for DAXCON Engineering selling in house and contract Engineering services in the Automotive, Heavy Equipment, Aerospace and Military industries to name a few 
Keith


----------



## snaggs

I am a RETIRED.......COUGAR.....HUNTER......:yikes:


----------



## HuRon

Heavy Equipment Operator. Actually I drive one of those 6 wheel drive trucks with a crane on the back. Thats my regular job. My wife & I also do house restorations in the off season.


----------



## CaptChaos

I fish for a living.  (and clean up barf from the lightwieghts ).


----------



## netware

Well when I was a kid I wanted to be Jeremiah Johnson the Mountain Man, living up in the hills hunting and fishing for a living, but now I own a IT company providing Linux Solutions for Businesses, and a Data Center. Ask me about my job I love talking shop, www.michiganseo.com and www.uptechsystems.com ,


----------



## Southend517

Beach Cam Operator


----------



## weekendredneck

Design engineer for automotive seats


----------



## glnmiller

Lean (Toyota Production System) manufacturing consultant.


----------



## Duck-Hunter

I work at Futureball in Livonia selling paintball products.


----------



## scottfree

heavy equipment operator out of Local 324, used to get in trouble for playing in the dirt...now i get paid to do it....lol


----------



## dabarrows

aircraft mechanic going to school to be a registered nurse


----------



## StumpJumper

dabarrows said:


> aircraft mechanic going to school to be a registered nurse


Now that's a career change!!


----------



## dabarrows

i figure im good at fixing jets lets try people. Plus avaition is a bad place to be anymore...


----------



## StumpJumper

Ohh great, that just makes me want to fly even more...:tdo12:


----------



## deerhunter10709

i lay hard surface flooring (anything but carpet) in new home`s around G.R my brother owns the company
everyone needs a floor too walk on hehehhe


----------



## martin1950

Retired High Voltage Lineman, California trained. Semi-retired custom wood worker. On the way to being bionic!
Martin


----------



## roland

sheetmetal model maker at RCO eng protype car seats and some first run production


----------



## mudflapimmc

union pipefighter L.U. 636 DETROIT


----------



## Steelie~Ed

OTR (Long Haul) Truck Driver for 'On Time Expediting' in Romulus. 

I love it, I hate it. :smile-mad

My Dr. pulled my medical card last week and with luck the heart Doc will clear me tomorrow to go back to work. If not, I'll just have to go fishing. :lol: 

I haven't been sick; no symptoms, but my regular Dr. might be doing a 'cover my a**' kind of thing.

...to get on the lake again, goin' fishin' with my friends. I just want to be on the lake again.

On the lake again....... :help:


----------



## itchn2fish

Tool & die engineer and product designer for Mid-West Spring in Muskegon.


----------



## badfrog_5

own & operate GSD SIGNS of Lewiston, Mi. Custom signs of all kinds 
drive school Bus in winter (fish between runs & after school) what a great job:lol: & vol. Greenwood TWP. Firefighter


----------

